# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  SE VENDE O ALQUILA LOCAL PARA PACKING O ALMACÉN EN CASMA.

## BILLY RODRIGUEZ VEGA

LOCAL DE 800 M2, FULL  LOZA CONCRETO, CERCO 4 MTS ALTURA, TOTALMENTE TECHADO HERMETIZADO CON COBERTURA FIBRAFORTE Y CALAMINON.
AMBIENTES INTERNOS Y ZONA DE ALMACEN DE PPTT Y DE ALMACEN DE MATERIALES, CON SSHH, VESTUARIOS, PEDILUVIO DE LIMPIEZA, INGRESO DE VEHICULOS GRANDES Y PESADO. SISTEMA DE VENTILACION. IDEAL PARA PACKING DE PRODUCTOS FRESCOS AGROINDUSTRIALES. LUZ TRIFASICA, AGUA, DESAGUE. SANEADO. POZO DE AGUA TUBULAR DE 15 MT.
INFORMES AL 981323744 (MANDAR MENSAJE DE WHATSAPP)  Temas similares: Se alquila segundo piso de 120 m2 para oficinas de negocios , almacén , etc Se Alquila area Industrial Chiclayo ¿Qué es el packing y el picking? Artículo: Primer almacén para redistribución de exportaciones peruanas se implementará en EEUU Piura : Se Vende Almacén Techado 1000m²

----------

